# Eilt - Suche Ersatz für Gamin Forunner 305



## murmel04 (11. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiss es gibt zig Einträge dazu aber irgendwie finde ich nicht das Richtige.

Problem ich habe an meinem Bike als Tacho den Forunner 305 der geht auch noch, nur leider kann ich das Ding jetzt an keine PC mehr auslesen.

Weder mit Windows XP noch Windows 7, kein PC erkennt das Teil mehr, weder das Gaminprogramm noch  Sporttrack. (die ganze Zeit ging XP wenigstens noch)

So nun suche ich evtl. Ersatz für das Teil, denn wenn ich die Daten nicht auslesen kann, brauch ich auch keinen mitnehmen

So nun meine Frage was habe ihr so. Ich möchte kein Teil das irgendwie mit Sensoren am Laufrad verbunden wird, also einfach am Lenker gesteckt und weider ab und gut.
GPS klar, aber nur um Strecke am PC zu sehen, und den restlichen Schnickschnack wie der Forunner 305.

Eilt halt ein bisschen, da es am Sonntag in Urlaub geht

Danke schon mal

Grüße


----------



## NUE-Heiko (11. Juni 2013)

Ich hab den Edge 500 von Garmin.....der hat die selbe Menüstruktur wie der 305er......

gruß Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (11. Juni 2013)

ok, aber hab ich da evtl. auch dieses Ausleseproblem? Keine Ahnung was das sein kann

evtl. ein Garminproblem? geladen wird, aber halt nich als Gerät erkannt . Treiber schon neu installiert usw.


----------



## swe68 (11. Juni 2013)

Welches Garmin-Programm nutzt Du?
Wird das Gerät erkannt und funktioniert nur die Software nicht oder wird der ganze Garmin nicht erkannt?

Ich habe auch den Edge 500 und bis darauf, dass Garmin Connect ab und an behauptet, ihn nicht zu kennen, geht alles gut. Und Garmin Connect kann man mit manuellem Hochladen "betrügen" 
(liegt mit einiger Sicherheit an Garmin Connect)


----------



## murmel04 (12. Juni 2013)

Hey,

also ich hatte Sport Track 3.1 als Test in Bearbeitung und dann hab ich als das dann gestreikt hat, diesen Trainings Center von Gamin draufgespielt nur damit hat es nie geklappt weil auf Windows 7 wurde er die ganze Zeit schon nicht erkannt.

Ausser das das Programm automatisch aufgeht wenn ich das Ding anschließe, erkannt wird er aber trotzdem nicht.

Gamin Connect habe ich heute mal aktuallisiert, also auch den Communicator und usp-treiber aber auch der erkennt ihn nicht.

Der PC dient also wirklich nur als Ladestation genauso wie wenn ich ihn an die Steckdose anschließe.
Auch in der Auflistung zum Hardware entfernen erscheint er nicht, kurz er ist einfach nicht da. 

Den etrix erkennt der Communicator ohne Probleme.

Oh man es ist zum verzweifeln.

Grüße


----------



## at021971 (12. Juni 2013)

Um vor dem Neukauf alle Eventualitäten auszuschließen, hast Du schon mal ein anderes USB Kabel versucht? Zweiter Schritt wäre dann mal einen anderen USB Port oder auch wenn zur Hand anderen PC zu wählen. Wenn das nicht hilft, dann mal die USB Kontakte am Forerunner säubern. Vielleicht sind sie ja korrodiert oder verdreckt. Du könntest auch noch versuchen im Windows Gerätemanager die USB Ports zu löschen. Die installieren sich dann beim nächsten Start wieder von selbst und beim Anschluss von USB Geräten, werden auch die schon installierten gerätespezifischen Treiber neu installiert.

Nächste Möglichkeit wäre dann der Softreset:
- 'Mode' + 'Reset/Lap' Buttons zur selben Zeit drücken

Final bliebe dann noch der Hardreset:
- Beim Einschalten 'Power' + 'Mode' Buttons zur selben Zeit drücken

Ansonsten würde der Edge 500 Deine Anforderungen sehr gut erfüllen. Er ist mehr aufs Biken ausgerichtet als die Forerunner und der Nachfolger des Edge 305, welcher die Alternative für das Biken zum Forerunner 305 war.

Alternativ wird gegenwärtig recht günstig der Edge 800 angeboten. Das nackte Gerät für rund 260 EUR. Der kann alles was der Edge 500 (~160 EU) kann und bietet zudem Kartennavigation. Diese kostenlos auf Basis der www.openMTBmap.org. Günstiger als der Edge 500 wäre nicht der Edge 200. Der bietet aber keinen barometrischen Höhenmesser. Wenn Dir die Höhendaten wichtig sind, dann lass aber die Finger von diesem, da die per GPS ermittelten Höhendaten recht ungenau sind.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre auch noch das Gerät nach Gräfelfing zu Garmin zu schicken. Da bekommt man meist für eine Pauschale  von ~ 100 EUR ein Austauschgerät. Und wenn es das Modell nicht mehr gibt, kann es sogar sein, dass man für die Pauschale den Nachfolger erhält.


----------



## murmel04 (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo Thomas,

danke für deine Hilfe

Also den ganzen Kram was Hard und Software betrifft habe ich durch.

Auf den Windows 7 PC habe ich das Kies Programm gelöscht nun wird das Ding zumindest vom Garmin Trainingscenter erkannt. Das Connct Ding erkennt ihn zwar auch als Gerät mit RegNr. allerdings will er dann diesen Communicator installiert haben, das habe ich jetzt sicher 10x gemacht aber es geht nix weiter, also keine Möglichkeit in ein Trainingsprogramm zu kommen

Na werde mich mal nach dem 500 od 800 umschaun oder bei a bestellen, habe den 510 angeboten bekommen, allerdings für 300 das ist doch schon ne Hausnr. 

Gruß


----------



## mtbbee (13. Juni 2013)

Schaue Dir mal die Garmin Fenix Uhr an - habe sie (neben anderen Garmin Geräten) seit Dez und bin super zufrieden mit dem Teil. Also Konkurenz wäre die Suunto Ambit zu sehen .. ist aber auch kein Schnäpchen


----------



## at021971 (13. Juni 2013)

Das hört sich doch mehr nach PC Problemen an. Ich würde dann doch noch mal einen anderen PC ausprobieren. Denn wenn es nicht am Forerunner liegt, dann könntest Du mit einem neuen Gerät ähnliche Probleme bekommen. Wie sieht es auf der Arbeit oder bei einem/einer Bekannten aus, da sollte sich doch eine PC auftreiben lassen?

Ggf. bei Deinem PC folgendes versuchen:
- Explorer Windows unter Extras/Optionen/Ansicht 'Geschützte Systemdateien ausblenden' abwählen.
- alle Garmin User Daten sichern (Training Center: C:\Users\xxxxxxx\AppData\Roaming\Garmin\TrainingCenter\UserData + C:\ProgramData\Garmin\Training Center)
- Garmin Programme deinstallieren
- Garmin Ordern löschen (unter: Program Data + Program Files + C:\Garmin + C:\Users\xxxxxxx\AppData\Local + C:\Users\xxxxxxx\AppData\Local Low + C:\Users\xxxxxxx\AppData\Roaming

Dann mit eine Registry Cleaner (z.B. CCleaner) die Registry säubern. Anschließend alles neu installieren. Wenn der Forerunner dann wieder funktioniert, kannst Du gesicherten Userdaten wieder in ihre ursprünglichen Ordner zurückkopieren.


----------

